#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >      -  (1)

## Esam

.                                           .                  ɡ    ɡ     .       .
                  .                    .                                              ɡ 

                                         .

1.   :
                            () () .:-               .

      :
-        .
-       .
-                   .
-      .
         :
-                       .
-    .
-         .
-                     .
-                                            .
-           .
  :
-        .
-      .         .
-                               .
-          .
-                     .
-           .
-             .

2.   
                             .
        :-
-           
-      .
          :
-       .
-         .
  :
-           
-         .
-      .
-          .

 3.   
               .

      :
        .
       .
       :
-      .
-                .

-    .
-    (  ).
  : 
-                                               .
-                    .
-          .
-         . 
4- 
                                             .
  :-
-   (    )
-   (   )
-   (    )
-   (     )

-       .
-      .
-       .
-       

-   :-          .
-  :-          :
  :           .
   :           .
  : 
-           .
-                        (  ).
-          .
-      .
-           .
-                .
-       .
-     .                        .
-       (   -   -      ).

    5.    :-
                           .

-         .
-         .
-        .
  :
-            .                 .

 6.   :-
                        .                  .
   :
-                .
-                             .
-            . 
* 7.*   :-
-             .

 8.   :-
    (        ) .
-  :                .
-    :      .               .
-   :                                           
  :
-        .
-           .


1.    
                                                            .


               :-
1-   (  )
              (  )             .
2-  
            ,                                                           .
       :
1-     :
                             :
-   :              :
-      (      ).
-                 .
-             .
-   -         .
-      .
-  :                          .
-  :                           .
2-      :
              .             
-      .
-    .
-     .
-    .
-      .

1-                                .
2-                     .
3-                    .
4-                       
                  .
5-             .
6-                         .
7-          .
8-             .           .
9-                          .          .
10-                                 .       .
11-                                         . .
13-                         .
14-        (  )                    .
15-     (  )                (   )         .
16-                  .
17-          .                   .
18-       (  )                                        .




See More:     -  (1)

----------

